# Any suggestions for resort with great pool area



## anngem (Jan 27, 2013)

We would like to travel this May to a nice resort with a fabulous pool area. We will be bringing our children (grown) and granddaughter age 2. We stayed at a Hilton resort in Florida and our granddaughter loved the kiddie pool and the also had a nice playground. I believe she liked it better than Disneyworld!
We'd like to find another resort a bit closer to home this time around. No farther south than North Carolina. I've searched through RCI and nothing as nice as the Hilton shows up. Any suggestions.


----------



## jme (Jan 28, 2013)

anngem said:


> We would like to travel this May to a nice resort with a fabulous pool area. We will be bringing our children (grown) and granddaughter age 2. We stayed at a Hilton resort in Florida and our granddaughter loved the kiddie pool and the also had a nice playground. I believe she liked it better than Disneyworld!
> We'd like to find another resort a bit closer to home this time around. No farther south than North Carolina. I've searched through RCI and nothing as nice as the Hilton shows up. Any suggestions.



for May, I'd consider farther south than NC. 

You can have very iffy weather in May, even in the south, and if you want guaranteed decent pool temps, you need to head to Florida. 
I know---- we live in Georgia, and trips to Hilton Head over the years, slightly southeast, have sometimes yielded temps too cool for pool enjoyment in May. We start our beach/pool vacations in June only.

Disney or Marriott resorts should fit the bill.  Also look thru the exchange catalog for "other" resorts with great pools, or check online. They should have photos. www.Redweek.com has good photos for each resort, and pools are often highlighted. The Redweek resorts are grouped as to location, so a destination area is easily reviewed. 

Orlando resorts still have the most fantastic pool complexes anywhere.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 28, 2013)

I was going to suggest Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach In SC with it's Splash Cove but have read that pool can be a little chilly in May.We went in August and had hard time getting our 5 year old away from the pirate ship and big green slide. One Aug day was 74 outside and the lifeguard was wearing a sweatshirt freezing while we Northerners swam. My daughter talked him into getting in the pool finally. They do have an indoor pool too for rainy days.  I'm thinking of going again (Jun-Aug). Otherwise I would look into Florida for outside waterparks since my girl doesn't like to get cold. Some kids don't notice the chill  but mine sure does.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 28, 2013)

My youngest nephew wears SHORTs and teeshirts outside in the dead of winter with snow & ice and temperatures as low as 20 degrees. He has done this since he old enough to strip off clothing. He is now 12 and YOU have to tell him to put a jacket on. He only owns 1 pair of long pants. 

But he can NOT tolerate heat in the summer. 

What weather tolerance does the grand-daughter have?


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2013)

We loved our trip to SBP in May. Even the ocean was swim able. I am from Maine so that skews my POV but the OP is from upstate NY and may have the same opinion.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Most places don't want to both building elaborate pools and waterparks unless they can get at least a 6 months season out of it (other than Smuggs but they don't open the waterpark until June) so I think you will have to go at least as far as South Carolina. And even then Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head aren't going to have the kind of pools you find in Orlando but you do have the ocean to supplement the pool experience and depending on how cold the winter was, swimming is possible in the ocean as early as April.

Massanutten has a decent indoor waterpark but it is fairly expensive. They also have lots of activities but you have to pay a la carte.  The area has a lot of historical and natural beauty too that even small children might enjoy for a day or two.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 28, 2013)

Massanutten has a huge indoor-outdoor pool area with water slides, etc.

It's in the Virginia mountains so I'm not sure what May weather is like.

It would be an easy drive for you though.


----------



## jme (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll second the pool complex at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach....we own 8 Marriott weeks, but we also have 2 SBP weeks, and they just renovated the kids' pool area called Splash Cove. There's a lazy river too and a very nice indoor pool. For May, still iffy, but you never know. Marriott Oceanwatch at Myrtle Beach is even nicer. Own there too.


----------



## legalfee (Jan 28, 2013)

Bald Mountain Resort in Lake Lure, NC has 3 pools (one indoor) and a lazy river. You may want to check them out.


----------



## anngem (Jan 28, 2013)

*Still looking*

Thanks for all the replies. Since we're from western NY we tolerate chilly pretty well. I had checked out Massanutten but those extra charges seem like a rip- off. What happened to the days when the pool was INCLUDED? Also saw another resort in Cortland, NY but again the pool area carries another hefty charge. The Myrtle Beach resorts may be possible, we'll Check them out too.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 28, 2013)

An indoor pool is included at Massanutten in fact 2 indoor pools are included but not the waterpark.  If you can push your trip to early June there will also be 2-3 outdoor pools included.  Also the waterpark prices are the same summer and winter but during the summer they also open up a smallish outdoor part of the waterpark.  Friday nights they have live music and the waterpark is open until 10pm and the outdoor part is open until 7pm (I think) and you can use the twilight pass which is $10 cheaper.  3-5 days of waterpark sounds nice but really after 1 full day and one twilight pass my kids were more than satisfied with the other pools and activities.  You might want to spring for the activity passes for the kids which brings down the price of the waterpark and other activities.  I would skip it for adults unless you plan to golf more than twice.  

You can stay at Massanutten in May or early June for less than 10 tpu's (around 6 for Woodstone and Summit) whereas you will probably be at least 20 tpu's for any decent place with a great pool so you can add that into the calculation as well.  They have some in the Regal Vistas section for early June for 16 which also has its own outdoor pool just for that section of the resort and when we were there around the 12th of june last year it was never crowded unlike the other free pools.


----------



## wellsronald18 (Apr 29, 2013)

Have you considered traveling to Boston or the surrounding area for your trip? I know it is close to New York, but the city has so much to offer! You could visit the aquarium or the many playgrounds throughout! For a quieter getaway, you could visit the Cape or the Islands for a beautiful sea-side trip. My family always travels to Martha's Vineyard and there is something for everyone to enjoy there. Something to consider!


----------



## NKN (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't have kids, so waterparks are not high on my list.  So I googled (resorts with water parks and saw some interesting hits.  Try that, if you haven't already.

NKn


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 29, 2013)

Jay Peak in Northern Vermont has a big new indoor/outdoor water park.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 29, 2013)

Check out Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge in Sevierville TN - trades through RCI.  May is beautiful, just before local schools let out for summer.  They have an indoor water park without the high cost of Massanutten's.  It includes a kiddie area.  I'm not sure when their outdoor water park opens for the season as well.

Lots of sightseeing, walking, biking driving in the Smoky Mountains National Park area.  Touristy stuff in Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge, including plenty of restaurants and shows.  Dollywood theme park is open on a limited schedule and it's generally not as oppressively hot as summertime, or crowded.  Hope that helps.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 2, 2013)

Travel the few extra miles and go to Myrtle Beach.  Sheraton Broadway Plantation is excellent for adults as well as kids and you are close to Broadway at the Beach.  Check that out ~ you couldn't want anything nicer.  Also the indoor pool is large and really nice especially if it rains.  The rooms have been recently renovated and are very, very nice.


----------



## deh333 (May 9, 2013)

I agree with Sheraton Broadway Plantation.  Great outdoor pool and the ocean is a short drive away too.  "Lots to do in the area" is an understatement!  We have gone horseback riding on the beach - a private barn that has their own year-round beach access.  You can find them via Google.  Great guides and fabulous horses.  A day trip to Charleston is lovely too.


----------



## elaine (May 9, 2013)

I agree with MB, SC. May should be great weather, there is tons to do and lots of resorts with good pools. Hilton (HGVC) has a resort there, along with many others. Massanutten can be nice, or rainy and chilly in May.


----------

